# Maserati 4200 GT paint correction detail by Envy Valeting



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A thorough swirl mark removal/paint correction detail was called for on this Maserati 4200 GT, and Envy Valeting were only too happy to help:thumb:

The car was washed via our usual process ie wheels with AS smart wheels, AB Purple rain and the trusty Envy brushes and Vikan new soft wheel brush.
Time for the snow foam, this one is a trial version.



















Looks a bit thin but actually cleaned very well despite appearances. The car was then hand washed with the two bucket method, a Z sponge and a trial shampoo we had a sample of.










The car was then clayed with the Meguiars grey clay and there was a lot of contamination present.



















Once claying was complete it was time to measure the paint and find out what we are dealing with before machine polishing the beast.
Highest reading.










The polish/pad combo for the 2 day correction detail was Scholl Concepts S03Gold edition, and a Meguiars yellow pad. Refined with S30.

Here are some pictures of the 2 days polishing, both befores and afters.













































































































Interesting way for a smart repairer to leave a front bumper eh..













































































































De dusted with a LW mop.










The paint was then sealed with a coat of GC Jetseal and waxed with 2 layers of Swissvax Scuderia. Tyres dressed with AS Highstyle, tailpipes polished with wire wool and Autosol, glass cleaned with glass green, interior hoovered, leather cleaned with Dr Leather leather wipes etc etc.

Please enjoy the afters









































































Hope you like it

Tim


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Excellent transformation!


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice ....and some tasty metal in the background as well


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice Work- What a collection of cars aswell!!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Captain Pugwash said:


> very nice ....and some tasty metal in the background as well


Yeah, was very distracting being a bit of a car nut myself!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I do like these.
Nice work tim. Typical shoddy smart repairs. Struggle to get good smart guys. Lucky ive found a couple locally but there certainly not all work proud.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks quality matey, love a clean red car!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed Tim, lovely :buffer: and gorgeous finish :thumb: = one very  owner.

Coffee on ready :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work Tim! It looks lovely in red!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice , superb red :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Brilliant Tim, I really like these cars. I think they are very understated.

Tell me thats a dealers and that isn't someone personal collection - how you stayed focused I'll never know.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there fella.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good work!

The garage it's also fantastic!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very tasty indeed Tim

nice work fella:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking tasty in red, great work! Amazing collection in the background :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely job mate, nice distractions to have around you too

Baz


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work!looking alot better


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn that is red! 

Epic work!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

top job mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice work Tim :thumb:
new foam ready yet?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> very nice work Tim :thumb:
> new foam ready yet?


Cheers Kev, and re-foam a bit of a tweak required..make it thicker (does clean well tho..) and a slightly more fruity aroma...V2 coming up soon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, text coming your way


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Flawless finish Tim, not seen you online much recently


----------



## jake 86 (Jul 11, 2009)

Cracking job as always tim.looks like a very good customer


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great job buddy :thumb:


Cheers Adam



MatrixGuy said:


> Flawless finish Tim, not seen you online much recently


Thanks Iain



jake 86 said:


> Cracking job as always tim.looks like a very good customer


Cheers Jake, hope you're well.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely work
New found love for this car after reading this


----------

